# HELP!!! My beardie is coughing



## beardy billy (Dec 10, 2009)

HELP !!! Since yesterday my beardie is coughing or clearing his throat plz help im i bit scared he is 9 months old iv asked about people thay say it might be stress related,its been a week now after i got him so in need advise 



eny advise need it quick cheers 

Bill : victory:


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't keep beardies myself so can't really advise. How are the temperatures in the tank? i keep snakes and if they are coughing it can be a sign of respiratory problems. Might be best to get him checked out at a vet . I'm sure someone will come along and help you here and advise you better than i can.


----------



## beardy billy (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheers m8


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds like it could be a respiratory infection, but best to get him down the vet ASAP and find out for sure. Whats the humidity like in your viv? It should be low for beardies, anything above 30-40% can cause issues.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

lee young said:


> Sounds like it could be a respiratory infection, but best to get him down the vet ASAP and find out for sure. Whats the humidity like in your viv? It should be low for beardies, anything above 30-40% can cause issues.


It could be an RI, it could be a cricket, or part of, stuck in the throat, could be dust from substrate. If it carries on or seems bad then Vets I'm afraid.


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

if you have only had the dragon for a week take it back to the place yu got it from. Then let them take it to the vet.

You could also try a warm bath just in case its something stuck. the dragon may drink the water and clear its throat.

be very careful though because symptoms like coughing could be serious.

P


----------



## beardy billy (Dec 10, 2009)

Cheers evry 1 its stopped now he had a poo after i rubbed his belly in a warm bath im going to the shop to get food enyway so ill ask !!! 




nice 1 people :cheers:


bill !!


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quite often it is something caught in the throat and it usually clears itself. As long as temps are correct it is unlikely to be a RI problem. If it comes back then yes it will need investigating.


----------



## beardy billy (Dec 10, 2009)

ty peeps 



bill : victory::cheers:


----------



## Dynamos Dragons (May 23, 2009)

Do you have a water bowl in his viv?


----------



## beardy billy (Dec 10, 2009)

nah i dont bother with it !!:lol2:


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

beardy billy said:


> nah i dont bother with it !!:lol2:


 with a water bowl? many, myself included would recomend u have at least a small water bowl in there. Beardies have regulary been caught drinking from a bowl!


----------

